# Anyone have any empty 3 or 4 disc jewel case they'd like to sell?



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Can anyone on this site help me? I've just ordered a bunch of CDs on Amazon and I've received several with broken jewel cases that are very difficult to replace. Full-sized CD jewel cases are getting harder to come by these days, and multi-disc jewel cases are rarer still. I have plenty of empty single disc cases that I've saved over the years, but that doesn't help me with multi-disc sets, of which I have a very limited number. I've pretty much used up the few of those I had, and now I don't have any more to replace the broken ones. Actually, all I really need are the plastic spines in the center (with teeth to hold discs 2 and 3). The outer clear plastic parts and holding trays I have plenty of, although I'd take those too, if you had them. Even if no one has this, can anyone give me a suggestion where I could go to find old jewel cases (aside from Ebay and maybe Amazon)?

P.S. Does any one have any Philips 3-4 disc jewel cases? I have the Complete Mozart Edition on CD and would like to replace those specifically with the burnt-red Philips jewel cases that came with those sets. I would need two 4-discs sets jewel case spines in that color. I could get by with regular black ones, but I'd like to replace them with the same color if possible.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I have a possible solution for you.

Go to the nearest thrift shop, see all the multi-disc jewel cases containing discs like 'The Greatest 90s Party Album _Ever_".

Purchase this for cents, dispose of said "greatest" album, and put your discs in it.

Voila!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Surely Amazon or the seller should replace the broken one? Unless they declared in to be broken in their original offer.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Enthusiast said:


> Surely Amazon or the seller should replace the broken one? Unless they declared in to be broken in their original offer.


Well, you've got to send the CD back to them so they can replace it. Money, time and effort. My sender just deducted €3.00 for the case - but I would rather have had a new case!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

eugeneonagain said:


> I have a possible solution for you.
> 
> *Go to the nearest thrift shop,* see all the multi-disc jewel cases containing discs like 'The Greatest 90s Party Album _Ever_".
> 
> ...


 I routinely buy crappy sets that have good cases if the price is right (50 cents to a dollar usually). I also can buy brand new cases at Dearborn Music for a very reasonable price. You can get them online but will pay more because of shipping cost. If you have single jewel cases you could use multiple cases for now just to provide protection.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Jewel cases are more likely to be broken in transit rather than sellers sending ones that are broken in the first place - it's more often the case with me that the broken bits fall out the envelope when I'm taking the item out. I occasionally wonder if some mail-sorting staff have robotic pincers instead of hands.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Jewel cases are more likely to be broken in transit rather than sellers sending ones that are broken in the first place - it's more often the case with me that the broken bits fall out the envelope when I'm taking the item out. *I occasionally wonder if some mail-sorting staff have robotic pincers instead of hands*.


I imagine machines do the sorting now. As for what happens in transit I suspect it's similar to how baggage handlers transform a new suitcase into a battered box over the course of a single flight.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

If you're in the UK Maplins are selling off jewel cases very cheaply as they are now (sadly!) in administration. They sell singles and doubles, not sure if they sell triples or quadruples... web site has closed... be quick, stores may close at any time...


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Oh no! Maplins in administration. I bought lots of their little electronics kits in the late 80s/early 90s. Also components to repair a tape-loop reverb unit. The last thing I got from there was thermal grease for a processor.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

> Does any one have any Philips 3-4 disc jewel cases? I have the Complete Mozart Edition on CD and would like to replace those specifically with the burnt-red Philips jewel cases that came with those sets. I would need two 4-discs sets jewel case spines in that color. I could get by with regular black ones, but I'd like to replace them with the same color if possible.


Do what most people say, look in second hand shops. I know from experience that a shop owner has to send the whole thing back for replacement in those days from release I mean, you could phone Philips whatever you like, the answer always was no, referring you to the above procedure.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Jewel cases are more likely to be broken in transit rather than sellers sending ones that are broken in the first place - it's more often the case with me that the broken bits fall out the envelope when I'm taking the item out. I occasionally wonder if some mail-sorting staff have robotic pincers instead of hands.


It is still the seller's responsibility to ensure that the packaging is adequate to withstand the treatment the package will receive in transit.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

There are loads on ebay:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-Tri...261652&hash=item35b8f4eb5c:g:ULsAAOxy2O1SaSWZ

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-X-CD-...441043&hash=item21210e5b2d:g:p9oAAOSwfVpYraqE

Your vendor should offer you a partial refund on the broken cases. If not, give them a bad review.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Also check out (still existing!) high street stores - like HMV and WH Smiths in the UK. They may have other options, like CD wallets. Ask the staff if they've any recommendations, use the advantages of real shops.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> ... look in second hand shops. I know from experience that a shop owner has to send the whole thing back for replacement...


Are you saying that this will take weeks and you don't want to wait? Other people may differ, they might be prepared to wait. If you don't want to wait, remember this is a hassle for the manufacturer/shopkeeper and they may offer you a really good partial refund instead, so you should certainly complain! It's their fault for using stupid jewel cases, not packing the CD properly, or using a bad postal service, and they should pay for it. I complained about having two cracked cases in a delivery recently, and they offered me full refund or £1.50 partial refund to replace the cases... I took the refund... and bought Maplins cases for about that price (before the current discount...) I've also had retailers just give me a full refund and tell me to keep the CD! (This isn't the retailer being too kind, it's the correct response IMHO.)

Second hand shop CD cases are not new, which I don't mind in general, but if I've splashed out on a brand new CD I want a brand new CD case! Plus I don't like just throwing away the cover, brochure, and CD of a pop collection just to get the empty CD case - someone, maybe a little child, might like that collection!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

> P.S. Does any one have any Philips 3-4 disc jewel cases? I have the Complete Mozart Edition on CD and would like to replace those specifically with the burnt-red Philips jewel cases that came with those sets. I would need two 4-discs sets jewel case spines in that color. I could get by with regular black ones, but I'd like to replace them with the same color if possible.





> Are you saying that this will take weeks and you don't want to wait?


If the shopkeeper didn't have the same item and he had to order it it took three days waiting, that is what I am saying.
And do remember we are speaking about years back, those red boxes, they where never for sale.
( The first Philips edition OP is talking about. )


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Why hunt around for used cases when you can buy new ones with a lot less hassle? Here's a link, but you can find them on Amazon too:

http://www.sleevecityusa.com/Chubby-3-or-4-CD-Jewel-Case-Unassembled-10-Pack-p/jwl3to4cd-uk.htm


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tulse said:


> There are loads on ebay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-Tri...261652&hash=item35b8f4eb5c:g:ULsAAOxy2O1SaSWZ
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-X-CD-...441043&hash=item21210e5b2d:g:p9oAAOSwfVpYraqE


Wow, I think I am getting these cases for less than $2 each at Dearborn Music.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Would you ever use 10 x Triple CD Jewel Cases? It might be worth checking the local market to see if the "cheap CD seller" is selling them individually. If not, see if he might be open to buying 9 x Triple CD Jewel Cases...


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

christomacin said:


> Can anyone on this site help me? I've just ordered a bunch of CDs on Amazon and I've received several with broken jewel cases that are very difficult to replace. Full-sized CD jewel cases are getting harder to come by these days, and multi-disc jewel cases are rarer still. I have plenty of empty single disc cases that I've saved over the years, but that doesn't help me with multi-disc sets, of which I have a very limited number. I've pretty much used up the few of those I had, and now I don't have any more to replace the broken ones. Actually, all I really need are the plastic spines in the center (with teeth to hold discs 2 and 3). The outer clear plastic parts and holding trays I have plenty of, although I'd take those too, if you had them. Even if no one has this, can anyone give me a suggestion where I could go to find old jewel cases (aside from Ebay and maybe Amazon)?
> 
> P.S. Does any one have any Philips 3-4 disc jewel cases? I have the Complete Mozart Edition on CD and would like to replace those specifically with the burnt-red Philips jewel cases that came with those sets. I would need two 4-discs sets jewel case spines in that color. I could get by with regular black ones, but I'd like to replace them with the same color if possible.


...HA! Nice try! I'm not getting rid of mine - I tell you that!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Wow, I think I am getting these cases for less than $2 each at Dearborn Music.


I presume that you have to pay a little more if you buy them individually.



Mal said:


> Would you ever use 10 x Triple CD Jewel Cases? It might be worth checking the local market to see if the "cheap CD seller" is selling them individually. If not, see if he might be open to buying 9 x Triple CD Jewel Cases...


I always keep a stash. Jewel cases break now and then, so it is good to keep some in handy, including for the multi-disc boxes.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I still make CDs from LPs, downloads and other CDs. I buy multi-CD cases from Square Deal Online. They have been the most reliable source I know, far better than retail outlets or their online stores and Amazon.

https://www.squaredealonline.com/Default.asp

I agree with those that say to hoard cases. If you have any you know they inevitably break.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I was just at Dearborn Music and noted the empty CD case prices FYI:

1CD case $0.49 each

2CD case $0.79 each

3CD case $0.99 each

4CD case $1.59 each

6CD case $1.99 each (apparently out of stock)


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

I've had a lot of cracked and damaged jewel cases when getting CDs from Amazon. But I'm not sending them back to the USA, so there they sit on my shelves very damaged. Unacceptable really.


----------

